# Adidas Flanders Bib



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Anybody have any experience with these? I can get them for half off at the employee store, and want some bibs. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SteezyRidah303 (Oct 5, 2010)

smellysell said:


> Anybody have any experience with these? I can get them for half off at the employee store, and want some bibs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


i just ordered one ill let you know wassup


----------



## Flavor_James86 (Jun 6, 2018)

smellysell said:


> Anybody have any experience with these? I can get them for half off at the employee store, and want some bibs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


At the employee store in Portland?!


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Flavor_James86 said:


> At the employee store in Portland?!


Yeah, should have said "I'm hoping" I can get them, since not sure they're there. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Flavor_James86 (Jun 6, 2018)

Ah. Gotcha! I live in that area and I have a pass to the store so I was about to go try them out! Lol


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Flavor_James86 said:


> Ah. Gotcha! I live in that area and I have a pass to the store so I was about to go try them out! Lol


Is it a one time pass? Not really sure how it works. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Flavor_James86 (Jun 6, 2018)

It depends on the pass. The ones I get give me unlimited entry but only for like 2 weeks at a time. The one I just got today is valid until December 6th. 

I get 3 or 4 a year, but the new store in Montgomery Park seems like it is lacking compared to their old campus location. IMO


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Flavor_James86 said:


> It depends on the pass. The ones I get give me unlimited entry but only for like 2 weeks at a time. The one I just got today is valid until December 6th.
> 
> I get 3 or 4 a year, but the new store in Montgomery Park seems like it is lacking compared to their old campus location. IMO


I've got a coworker going home for Thanksgiving and offered to pick me up anything I want so if they have them I'll probably have her grab them. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

After reading the title of the thread,.. this is all I can think of. :lol:


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

chomps1211 said:


> After reading the title of the thread,.. this is all I can think of.


Ned was the first thing I thought of too! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Flavor_James86 said:


> It depends on the pass. The ones I get give me unlimited entry but only for like 2 weeks at a time. The one I just got today is valid until December 6th.
> 
> I get 3 or 4 a year, but the new store in Montgomery Park seems like it is lacking compared to their old campus location. IMO


No luck unfortunately. Will have to try to snag something on cyber Monday I guess. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dekkiller (Nov 27, 2018)

anyone tried one of these yet? can't find any reviews online im wondering how it is


----------

